# How close can a litter box be to their food?



## JeanBee (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello!

I'm going to be adopting a kitty friend later today once the shelter opens. I was wondering how close their food and litter can be to each other. 

My apartment is pretty small, so this is the only ideal area for both of them. Is it too close?


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello there!

I, too, live in a small apartment but I keep the litter box in the laundry room and feed the kitties in the kitchen. When I do laundry I move the litter box into either the bathroom or the bedroom until I'm done. That way they have a quiet place to do their business.

I also place several water bowls around the house to encourage them to drink more.


Congratulations on adopting!! Your feline friend will be a wonderful companion!!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

If your feeding mealtimes. It won't be a big problem. Just put down food when it's time to eat in the kitchen (or where ever) and pick up after the meal. I don't free feed since I have older cats and NEED to know if anyone missed a meal and who it was if they do..

If you scoop 2-3 times a day. It shouldn't be a big problem either.


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Aww, what a lucky kitty! It should be fine as you have it, just scoop twice a day and it should be fine, looks like plenty of room there.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a "washroom" which contains the litterbox and Cleo eats on top of it (it has a nice fluffy rug on top now).











Cinderella used to eat right outside of it. As long as it's kept clean, I don't think there will be a problem.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't think that's too bad at all. Good for you for adopting a shelter kitty. I remember, when I got my first apartment, I couldn't wait to adopt a cat either


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

If that is the best you can do then they will adjust. Personally, I don't think it is all that bad. I have a water and food bowl in our laundry less than 5 feet from the litter boxes and I've not gotten any complaints yet.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww... congrats on getting a kitty!  I see the water fountain all set up already, I bet your kitty will love it!

Honestly, that distance looks fine to me as long as you keep the box nice and clean! Lets face it... they're coming from a shelter with their litterbox and food literally right beside eachother in the cage. Having this distance in your apartment will be a luxury!

Can't wait to see your new addition!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

marie73 said:


> I have a "washroom" which contains the litterbox and Cleo eats on top of it (it has a nice fluffy rug on top now).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that litterbox house/cover (whatever you'd call it! haha). Cleo looks so proud to claim it! I've known a few people who have similar setups with the food on top and their cats never had issues, either.


----------



## Oddthomas (Dec 15, 2014)

I live in a 425 square foot apartment. My cat littler is in the bathroom, and his food and water is in the kitchen. It works. I also adopted my Odd boy. It was a good decision. He's nuts, we were made for each other, lol. Good luck and have fun with your new family member.


----------



## Floridagal (Nov 2, 2014)

And as far as their privacy - it's a covered litter box! How much more do they need? We have a covered one as well; and, about the same distance as yours from the looks of it. Open litter boxes like the shelters have would be a different story.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I also live in a small space. The cats' feeding area is in the kitchen, and their open litter box is around the corner at the end of a (very) short hallway leading to the furnace, about ~8 feet away. I don't think a great deal of separation is required, as long as the layout works.

What you have pictured looks good to me.


----------

